# Welsummer - Rooster or Hen?



## Doogie81 (Mar 21, 2021)

Hi guys,

Purchased Daisy as a chick 14 weeks ago from a breeder thinking she was a hen. My friend just found out that 2 of 3 hens were in fact roosters (same breeder) so now I'm really worried about my girls. None have started to crow or show any signs of being a rooster, but I'm guessing it's probably to early for that. 

I was told she was a Welsummer, but someone has suggested she's not a pure breed and possibly a gold laced duck wing?

What do you think?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Well, someone is right. The little one isn't a Welsummer. 

I'm also thinking that's a little boy because of the comb. 

Either the breeder is really ignorant about their birds or pulled a fast one which is a shame. I hope you can keep him and don't have restrictions on having roosters. Because he is a lovely bird.

And then, someone will come behind me and laugh because I was wrong. Happens a lot.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Thanks for the pics, how old now? I'm thinking maybe a mix.


----------



## Doogie81 (Mar 21, 2021)

She's 14 weeks now. I'm the 4th family I've come across that have had 3/4 roosters! Keep finding them on different forums when trying to find places to rehome roosters.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The fact you bought from a breeder makes their knowledge of their chickens questionable. 

I probably would never do business with that person again in the future.

There have been issues this year with hatcheries and getting boys instead of girls. We think most of it has to do with how Covid has impacted doing business.


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

Certainly not a full blooded welsummer, but it is a full blooded cockerel.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks, Ken.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

She is a cockerel; a he.


----------

